# Fencing question



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

We just bough an acre and are looking for a good fence that goats won’t destroy. Would this work? Seems like it should be tall enough. Thanks!!


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

We will be new goat owners, I’m sure you could figure that out haha!


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

We need about 900 feet of fencing so it could get pretty expensive I am thinking


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the fencing? Or can you describe it to us?


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

The fence I am looking at (unfortunately I can’t post it, due to it not letting me post links) is 6 foot tall steel hex web black pvc coated.


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

https://www.deerbusters.com/metal-d...8Onz9tgyxPDDUMYgo6MO80ISRXVamxWRoCnzYQAvD_BwE


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

https://www.deerbusters.com/metal-d...XnZjOLMEolCB8dgfYlWxsympEkaFTfgRoCnoYQAvD_BwE


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

This was the first one I wanted to post
https://easypetfence.com/products/6-x-150-steel-hex-web-blk-pvc-coated-fence


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That hex web doesn’t look like it is very strong. You need to keep predators out and goats in. Welded wire is also not very strong. We use sheep and goat woven wire fence with hot wire on top. No climb horse fence is another good option.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Woven wire is better. Woven wire horse fence is great.


----------



## RustyChambers (May 31, 2020)

Okay thank you very much for your help. So maybe something like this?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Red-Brand-...-Steel-Woven-Wire-Rolled-Farm-Fencing/1111747


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

RustyChambers said:


> Okay thank you very much for your help. So maybe something like this?
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Red-Brand-...-Steel-Woven-Wire-Rolled-Farm-Fencing/1111747


Yes, that is good fence for goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

